# Helsen 22- arriving soon...in my yard.



## kaisersling (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been a lurker on here for years but have not done much posting. I suspect that is about to change. I just bought a Helsen 22...I actually don't take delivery until Tuesday. Any other Helsen owners out there? I am entering the world of swing keels which makes me slightly uneasy... only slightly. That will be my first order of business, changing the pin and cable....after I build a cradle. Winter project! It seems fairly straightforward. I plan on doing this myself, but curious if anyone has paid to have this done and if so approximate cost ? Previous owner hasn't changed it and he has owned the boat since 1998 I believe. Its probably holding on by a thread. I have no idea whether the owner before the person who I bought it from ever change it either (he was the original owner-bought new). 

The bottom paint needs attention as well. I am sure there will be a list of other things that need updating, though the previous owner to good care of it. Primarily will be kept on my slip in Lake Hopatcong, but I plan on doing some Hudson River trips(launch from Nyack?) and LI Sound trips ( lauch from City Island?) 

My other boat is a Chrysler Mutineer which is going to a new home this week, a Sea Ray 190 bow runner, which is going back to the previous owner and our family has a Cal 29. The Cal is the one where I have gotten the most hours behind the helm.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

For my Catalina 22 I built a stand to lift the boat up off the trailer and cradle to lower the swing keel into. To my surprise the pin was great. There was a very slight bit of wear on one side. I was expecting to have to replace it and had almost ordered the part, but when I saw how good it looked I just put it back in.

Hope you have similar luck. Have fun with your new boat!


----------



## kaisersling (Sep 20, 2016)

It seems like a pretty basic, though you never know how these thing are gonna go. Inevitable there will be a rusted out bolt/screw/pin that needs to be drilled out or worse. We'll see. Thanks!


----------



## kdwilson75 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoy that boat! My first sailboat was a Helsen 22. She was a Hurricane Katrina survivor (barely) in VERY bad shape. I bought it on the cheap with a crap trailer that I had to replace with dreams of restoring her and learning to sail. Never happened. My company ended up moving me to a state without any bodies of water large enough to sail. I sold her in horrible condition for the same price I paid then my company moved me back to the coast three months later. 

They are beautiful boats and great trailer sailors! I think you'll enjoy your time with her.


----------



## timothybuege (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi You two, I caught your you tube videos on the Helsen it was great to see. I too am a Helsen 22. I actually sailed the boat some 35 or so years ago when my Father in law owned it. As of a couple of months ago I found it and bought it. I think it was devine intervention! I have a bit of work to get mine in as good of condition as yours. Thanks for posting the video's


----------



## kaisersling (Sep 20, 2016)

timothybuege said:


> Hi You two, I caught your you tube videos on the Helsen it was great to see. I too am a Helsen 22. I actually sailed the boat some 35 or so years ago when my Father in law owned it. As of a couple of months ago I found it and bought it. I think it was devine intervention! I have a bit of work to get mine in as good of condition as yours. Thanks for posting the video's


More too come this summer! Might do some maintenance videos. Going to do a few mods, like take out the slide out kitchenette (basically just a sink and cutting board) and close up some thruhulls.


----------



## ellenee98 (Jun 22, 2019)

So glad to find this forum. We recently bought a Helsen 22 and we’ve been working on getting her ready for the water. We are almost there, but we went to step the mast and feel like something is missing. My husband has been sailing his whole life and is used to different setups, but he’s stumped. Can anyone help us out? He thought the pin went through the mast, but looks like it just rests up against it? Sorry if I sound dumb, but I haven’t been sailing long and I’m frustrated that we now have one more set back!


----------



## Mike F. (Jul 8, 2020)

Philadelphia area here. Had a problem at the boat yard and it closed up and gave my Helsen 22 away. Please let me know if anyone hears about a hull around. I have all the sails, motor, everything. I would love to find her again or at least a hull that needs all the other stuff and get something together. Thanks!


----------

